# Adrenal Mass



## yp (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how to code adrenal mass?

Thank you.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Nov 10, 2010)

utilizing 3M Coder the code given is 255.9 Unspecified disorder of adrenal gland


----------



## yp (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

